# What does it mean if a property is not listed??



## Madgrrl (Sep 7, 2012)

I have my eye on a few properties which are right next to each other, but I cant find any info about them online. They don't come up in any property taxes or appraiser searches. What does this mean? Does this mean that no one owns them, or that no one is paying property states on them? 

Thanx for any help!


----------



## ByronMc (Sep 8, 2012)

Go to the city or county your in,they will have all the info,concerning all of the real estate !


----------



## Gudj (Sep 8, 2012)

Go to the assesors office in your town hall.
Ask for the records on that property.


----------



## Psi em (Sep 10, 2012)

I came across a find like this. Got real excited about 11 acres of unclaimed land in the middle of my city (Raleigh, NC). Couldn't find any information on it, so I decided to take a close look at the deeds for all of the adjacent properties.

Discovered that most of the land was a DOT-right-away and a small sliver of it was railroad-right-away. All the unclaimed land I've found is usually Department of Transportation or Rail. 

Now this is a terrible thing. Private abandoned property is better than Gov/Rail because Gov/Rail will throw the book at you for breaking a twig or taking a poop on their land.


----------



## freeranger (Sep 22, 2012)

just a note for any future searchers. i used to do GIS work for a rural county government. the reason you often cannot find data online is because the local tax/property assessor has not gotten their data online. this is particularly true of rural areas.
i had a complete program to make the database searchable online, it was all set up and the plug got pulled.


----------

